
NASA Asteroid Tracker: 853ft 'Potentially Hazardous' Neo Headed for Earth - LinuxBender
https://www.ibtimes.com/nasa-asteroid-tracker-853ft-potentially-hazardous-neo-headed-earth-week-2807864
======
canada_dry
FYI, "2010 PK9" closest distance will be .02 AU from earth.

For comparison the moon is .002 AU.

So, it will be 10X farther away than the moon.

